

Know any great RoR developers/shops? - fnazeeri

I'm looking for a small development shop that specializes in building data intensive websites with RoR. Must have strong portfolio and potential to be around in 5-10 years. Project is well funded and very interesting.  Feel free to hit me here or contact me via my blog (http://www.altgate.com/).  Thx.
======
pedalpete
well, not sure about the 'shops/experience' but in the comments on the 'Who's
Hiring' post now #1 on the main page,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375410> there is a guy with machine
learning and RoR experience looking for a contract. Might be just what you're
looking for.

